# Dap 1012



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a 1930s home we are prepping. It has ferris metal casement windows. We have to re-glaze some of the panes. I like to use Dap 1012 metal window glazing but no one sells it here anymore. I don't like Dap 33 for metal Windows cause it doesn't set up or dry for weeks. is there something I can mix into the Dap 33 to help it dry? Maybejapan dryer ?


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

http://www.thepaintstore.com/DAP_1012_Glazing_Gallon_p/12059.htm


canopainting said:


> I have a 1930s home we are prepping. It has ferris metal casement windows. We have to re-glaze some of the panes. I like to use Dap 1012 metal window glazing but no one sells it here anymore. I don't like Dap 33 for metal Windows cause it doesn't set up or dry for weeks. is there something I can mix into the Dap 33 to help it dry? Maybejapan dryer ?


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the great tipi. The paint store.com looks useful.


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

It's a very good site and good prices. The bad shipping options offset the good prices though. They use ups so it's kinda expensive.


canopainting said:


> Thanks for the great tipi. The paint store.com looks useful.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

canopainting said:


> I have a 1930s home we are prepping. It has ferris metal casement windows. We have to re-glaze some of the panes. I like to use Dap 1012 metal window glazing but no one sells it here anymore. I don't like Dap 33 for metal Windows cause it doesn't set up or dry for weeks. is there something I can mix into the Dap 33 to help it dry? Maybejapan dryer ?


Whiting. 

Fast set.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wel_Cote_Whiting_p/fwht-500.htm


----------

